# creer une serveur ftp sur osx



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaiterai créer un serveur ftp sur mon mac afin que des amis puissent m'envoyer des fichiers. Je suis tombé sur http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=52 qui explique comment configurer un ftp anonyme. Mais je bloque à la fin de leur tutoriel:

lorsque je tape sudo chown votre_login:ftp /Users/ftp , le terminal me répond 

chown: votre_login: Invalid argument

Merci de me donner un coup de main, ça me serait bien utile...


----------



## Warflo (27 Janvier 2007)

Tu as bien remplacer votre_login par ton login ?


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Janvier 2007)

irishwizz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je souhaiterai créer un serveur ftp sur mon mac afin que des amis puissent m'envoyer des fichiers. Je suis tombé sur http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=52 qui explique comment configurer un ftp anonyme. Mais je bloque à la fin de leur tutoriel:
> 
> ...


   


On a pas un sujet avec les perles dans les forums de dev ??
Sinon faut le cr&#233;er 


J'adore :love:

je te boul'


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

haha... non

;-)
ça me paraissait bizarre aussi votre_login HA HA HA

ya des fois, quand même...


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

ça marche beaucoup mieux, merci ;-)


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Janvier 2007)

irishwizz a dit:


> haha... non
> 
> ;-)
> ça me paraissait bizarre aussi votre_login HA HA HA
> ...


ha surtout ne regrette rien !

C'&#233;tait vraiment g&#233;nial :love:


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

oui, j'imagine :-D

Bon, maintenant, faut que je réussise à le faire marcher, ce qui n'est pas gagné... pour le moment, ça ne marche pas: tout ce que j'arrive à faire, c'est me connceter en ftp sur mon ordi... à partir de mon ordi ;-)))

Pourquoi? parce que je suis sur une réseau local (sans fil, mais peu importe, si?). Mon routeur internet fait routeur. Donc l'adresse qui m'est donnée par OSX est celle de mon ordi sur le réseau local. Comment faire pour rendre mon ftp disponible en dehors de mon réseau local?


----------



## Warflo (27 Janvier 2007)

Ben là tu dois mapper tes ports... Redirige le port FTP de ton routeur vers ton adresse IP local.


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

en utilisant TZO ou dyndns, c'est ça?

Je me suis inscrit chez les deux. DynDNS, j'ai laissé tombé parce qu'il faut payer 20 euros par an. Pour uploader une centaine de photos, c'est un peu dommage...

TZO, j'ai pris l'inscription 30 jours (mon modem club-internet ne veut bien être redirigé QUE si c'est par DynDNS ou TZO...)...

c'est finalement bcp plus galère que je ne croyais


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Janvier 2007)

irishwizz a dit:


> en utilisant TZO ou dyndns, c'est ça?
> 
> Je me suis inscrit chez les deux. DynDNS, j'ai laissé tombé parce qu'il faut payer 20 euros par an. Pour uploader une centaine de photos, c'est un peu dommage...
> 
> ...


dans la config de ton routeur tu doit pouvoir chosir d'utiliser un port (choisi le 21 il me semble pour le ftp) et redirige vers l'adresse IP de ton mac interne &#224; ton r&#233;seau domestique.


Normalement &#231;a marche, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait avec LiveBox et FreeBox 



PS : tu nous en as refais une bonne :





			
				irishwizz a dit:
			
		

> Mon routeur internet fait routeur.


dommage que vBull' ne nous laisse pas bouler &#224; volont&#233;


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> PS : tu nous en as refais une bonne



Tinquiète, je vais vous en faire d'autres, je me connais, c'est la journée ;-)

Bon, allez, j'essaye


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Janvier 2007)

irishwizz a dit:


> en utilisant TZO ou dyndns, c'est ça?



Non... il faut distinguer ton adresse IP fournie par ta FAI de celle de ton réseau privé. 

Par exemple, ta maison est un immeuble: l'immeuble a une adresse pour le trouver: c'est l'adresse IP de ta FAI. Les appartements de l'immeuble sont le réseau privé, chaque appartement a une adresse particulière, valable qu'à l'interieur de l'immeuble. 

Chaque appartement représente un ordinateur de ta maison, et le concierge de l'immeuble c'est le routeur (la box). 

Résultat pour livrer les paquet FTP à l'appartement 2B, l'expéditeur utilise l'adresse de l'immeuble (celle de la FAI), puis le paquet est réceptionné par le concierge. C'est ensuite le concierge qui doit acheminer le paquet au bon appartement. C'est la redirection de port. 


Comme tu n'es pas forcément en IP fixe (l'immeuble change souvent d'adresse), il faut que l'on puisse quand même toujours te trouver (l'immeuble et l'appartement). C'est là que dyndns intervient.


----------



## irishwizz (27 Janvier 2007)

Oui oui, j'avais compris tout ça: j'ai une adresse IP fixe sur mon réseau local, mais le réseau local n'a pas d'adresse fixe sur le réseau internet.
Donc je redirige mon port ftp(21) vers l'adresse locale de mon ordi de façon à ce que quelqu'un qui essayerai de se connecter en ftp sur mon modem atterisse sur le dossier ftp que j'ai prévu sur mon ordi.

Comme mon adresse IP donnée par mon FAI n'est pas fixe, je passe par un service d'adresse DNS dynamique, comme DynDNS. Celui-ci me donne une adresse qui quand on la tape, à partir de n'importe quel ordi, redirige vers mon modem.

mais quand je tape ftp://l'adressequim'aétédonnée, on me dit wrong login. Si je la tape en http, c'est pire, il ne charge pas de page...

J'ai bien compris?


----------



## Warflo (28 Janvier 2007)

Hum, déjà est-ce que ça marche quand tu mets direct l'adresse IP? (tu peux connaître ton adresse ip publique en allant sur http://checkip.dyndns.org)


----------

